# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ամուսնանալիս ազգանուն փոխելը

## Chuk

Տարբեր մշակույթներում ընդունված սովորություն կա, երբ ամուսնանալիս կինը փոխում է ազգանունը՝ վերցնելով ամուսնու ազգանունը:
Որոշ մշակույթներում կա սրա ավելի մեղմ տարբերակը, երբ կինը սկսում է կրել երկու ազգանուն՝ հայրականն ու ամուսնունը:

Էս թեմայում ուզում եմ իմանալ ակումբցիների վերաբերմունքն էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ: Թեման չուղորդելու համար առաջին գրառման մեջ զերծ կմնամ սեփական գնահատականները հնչեցնելուց:

----------

Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հայաստանում (միգուցե նաև ուրիշ տեղեր) ազգանուն փոխելը ահագին բարդության առաջ է կանգնեցնում: Ազգանունը փոխելուց հետո բոլոր փաստաթղթերը պետք է վավերացվի նոր ազգանունով: Օրինակ դիպլոմը, որ հետագայում աշխատանքի անցնելիս խնդիրներ չծագեն: Երբեք չեմ մտածել ազգանունս փոխելու մասին, չնայած ԶԱԳՍ-ում գրանցվելիս Արտակի կարծիքը հարցրել եմ ու բացասական պատասխան ստացել: Անիմաստ եմ համարում:

----------

Chuk (27.10.2014), Մուշու (27.10.2014), Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայաստանում (միգուցե նաև ուրիշ տեղեր) ազգանուն փոխելը ահագին բարդության առաջ է կանգնեցնում: Ազգանունը փոխելուց հետո բոլոր փաստաթղթերը պետք է վավերացվի նոր ազգանունով: Օրինակ դիպլոմը, որ հետագայում աշխատանքի անցնելիս խնդիրներ չծագեն: Երբեք չեմ մտածել ազգանունս փոխելու մասին, չնայած ԶԱԳՍ-ում գրանցվելիս Արտակի կարծիքը հարցրել եմ ու բացասական պատասխան ստացել: Անիմաստ եմ համարում:


Վեռ, ընդամենը ճշտելու համար: Ճիշտ եմ, չէ՞, հասկանում, որ անիմաստ բան համարելով էլ եթե Արտակն ուզեր որ փոխեիր (առավել ևս եթե իր համար սկզբունքային հարց լիներ) կփոխեիր:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երևի կփոխեի:

----------

Chuk (27.10.2014), Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ կարծիքով՝ շատ անձնական հարց ա, էստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալ չի կարող լինել, ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում ոնց գժվի՝ լավ իմաստով :Smile:  Մեկն ընդհանրապես եկեղեցու կամ զագսի կամ երկուսի էլ իմաստը չի հասկանում ու չի ուզում, մյուսը չի էլ ուզում ամուսնանա, նախընտրում ա հպարտ մենությունը, մեկը երեխա ա ունենում, մյուսը՝ չէ, մեկը ազգանունը փոխում ա, մյուսը չի փոխում, կամ հակառակը՝ ամուսինը գուցե կնոջ ազգանունը վերցնի, լինում ա երեխաների մի մասը հոր ազգանունով են, մյուսը՝ մոր, լինում ա՝ բաժանվում են, բայց կինը ազգանունը ամուսնունն ա թողնում, թե իմ երեխաների հետ ես պիտի նույն ազգանունն ունենամ, լինում ա՝ հեշտ փոխզիջման են գնում զույգերը, լինում ա՝ վիճում էլ են էս հարցի շուրջ: Թող բոլորն էլ երջանիկ լինեն էնպես ոնց իրենք են ուզում :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով՝ շատ անձնական հարց ա


Ճիշտ ես ասում, Շին ջան, անձնական հարց ա: Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, որ ուզում եմ իմանալ ակումբցիների վերաբերմունքն էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ:

Քո գրառումից իմացա, որ դու յուրաքանչյուրի որոշումը կհարգես: Բայց անձամբ քո վերաբերմունքը տենց էլ չիմացա, ասենք դու ինքդ կուզեի՞ր, որ կինդ կրեր ազգանունդ: Եթե կուզեիր, ապա ինչու՞: Եթե չէ, էլ ինչու՞:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Շինարար (27.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե իմ կարծիքը ոնց որ արդեն հնչեցվեց. ես ազգանունը համարում եմ մարդու անհատականության մի մաս, դրա համար դեմ եմ փոխվելուն։ Ոնց որ մարդ իրա ցեղից հրաժարվի։

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Chuk (27.10.2014), Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շինի հետ համաձայն եմ. անձնական հարց ա: Բայց պետության խնդիրը պիտի լինի բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով ապահովելը: Մեկը ես ոչ մի դեպքում ազգանունս չէի փոխի: Չէ, եթե էդքան գլխացավանքի միջով անցնեմ, մենակ կփոխեմ հորական տատիս մանկության ազգանունը վերցնելու համար՝ պայմանով, որ գոնե երեխաներիցս մեկը պիտի էդ ազգանունը կրի: 

Ազգանունների հետ կապված Դանիայում հետաքրքիր ավանդույթ կա: Երեխաները ստանում են երկու ազգանուն. մորը և հորը:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Chuk (27.10.2014), Enna Adoly (27.10.2014), Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շինի հետ համաձայն եմ. անձնական հարց ա: Բայց պետության խնդիրը պիտի լինի բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով ապահովելը: Մեկը ես ոչ մի դեպքում ազգանունս չէի փոխի: Չէ, եթե էդքան գլխացավանքի միջով անցնեմ, մենակ կփոխեմ հորական տատիս մանկության ազգանունը վերցնելու համար՝ պայմանով, որ գոնե երեխաներիցս մեկը պիտի էդ ազգանունը կրի: 
> 
> *Ազգանունների հետ կապված Դանիայում հետաքրքիր ավանդույթ կա: Երեխաները ստանում են երկու ազգանուն. մորը և հորը:*



Այսինքն մարդ կարող ա 64 հատ ազգանուն ունենա՞  :Shok: ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ազգանունների հետ կապված Դանիայում հետաքրքիր ավանդույթ կա: Երեխաները ստանում են երկու ազգանուն. մորը և հորը:


Սա մի քիչ բարդացնող տարբերակ ա, բայց ես էս տարբերակին կողմ կլինեի, որովհետև համարում եմ, որ երեխեն ինչքան հոր ցեղինն ա, էնքան էլ մոր: Ու եթե ազգանունը նաև ցեղը ցույց տալու խնդիր ա լուծում, պետք ա երկու ցեղերն էլ ցույց տա:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2014), Enna Adoly (27.10.2014), GriFFin (31.10.2014), Աթեիստ (27.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն մարդ կարող ա 64 հատ ազգանուն ունենա՞ ։


Չէ, միշտ երկու հատ ա  :Smile:  Ծնողը հետո ինքն ա ընտրում, թե որ մեկը փոխանցի երեխային: Ու սա լավ լուծում ա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ամուսնալուծությունները ստեղ ահռելի թվերի են հասնում  :Jpit: 



> Սա մի քիչ բարդացնող տարբերակ ա, բայց ես էս տարբերակին կողմ կլինեի, որովհետև համարում եմ, որ երեխեն ինչքան հոր ցեղինն ա, էնքան էլ հոր: Ու եթե ազգանունը նաև ցեղը ցույց տալու խնդիր ա լուծում, պետք ա երկու ցեղերն էլ ցույց տա:


Էնքան էլ բարդացնող չի  :Smile:  Էստեղ գրեթե բոլորը շատ սիրուն երեք անունով են գրվում. անուն ու երկու ազգանուն: Ու դա էնքան սովորական ա, ոնց որ Հայաստանում անուն, հայրանուն, ազգանունը: Ահավոր ա, հորական մասը երկու անգամ ա շեշտվում:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2014), Enna Adoly (27.10.2014), Նիկեա (27.10.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ազգանունների հետ կապված Դանիայում հետաքրքիր ավանդույթ կա: Երեխաները ստանում են երկու ազգանուն. մորը և հորը:


Բյուր, իսկ եթե էդ երկու ազգանուն ուեցող երեխան մեծանում, ամուսնանում, երեխա ա ունենում, երեխան իրա ո՞ր մի ազգանունն ա ստանում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, Շին ջան, անձնական հարց ա: Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, որ ուզում եմ իմանալ ակումբցիների վերաբերմունքն էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ:
> 
> Քո գրառումից իմացա, որ դու յուրաքանչյուրի որոշումը կհարգես: Բայց անձամբ քո վերաբերմունքը տենց էլ չիմացա, ասենք դու ինքդ կուզեի՞ր, որ կինդ կրեր ազգանունդ: Եթե կուզեիր, ապա ինչու՞: Եթե չէ, էլ ինչու՞:


Ինձ համար մեկ ա, ինձ թվաց իմ գրառումից կզգացվի մոտեցումս, ինձ մնա՝ հարսանիք, զագս-բան, ամեն ինչ մեկ ա, ոնց ասի՝ կարևորը երջանիկ լինելն ա, բայց էնպես էլ չի, որ ինձ համար դրանք եսիմինչ սկզբունքային հարցեր են, ենթադրենք՝ իմ ապագա կնոջ համար խիստ կարևոր ա, որ իր ամուսնու ազգանունը կրի, խնդրեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, բայց չեմ էլ պնդի կամ առաջարկի երբևէ:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Chuk (27.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ եթե էդ երկու ազգանուն ուեցող երեխան մեծանում, ամուսնանում, երեխա ա ունենում, երեխան իրա ո՞ր մի ազգանունն ա ստանում:


Որը ծնողը որոշում ա տալ: Ի դեպ, կարծեմ իսպանացիքն էլ տենց բան ունեին: Բայց սաղ ազգանունները մնում էին իրար: Դրա համար Պիկասոն մի տոննա անուն ունի:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.10.2014), Rammstein (28.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այսինքն մարդ կարող ա 64 հատ ազգանուն ունենա՞ ։


Հեչի պես։ Այդ սովորույթը շատ տարածված է, օրինակ, իսպանացիների մոտ։ Հեռու գնալ պետք չի, Արտ ջան, գիտե՞ս քաջ հայտնի Պիկասսոյի լրիվ անունը... 
*Pablo Diego José Francisco de Paula Juan Nepomuceno María de los Remedios Cipriano de la Santísima Trinidad Mártir Patricio Ruiz y Picasso* :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.10.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ամուսնանալիս ազգանունս չեմ փոխել։ Ես էլ եմ համարում, որ ազգանունս իմ անհատականության մասն է, հետևաբար դրանից հրաժարվել ամեն դեպքում չեմ ցանկացել։ Բայց դեմ չէի իմ ազգանունը պահպանելով՝ ամուսնուս ազգանունն էլ վերցնելուն։ Ինչպես ցանկացած այլ հարցում, էս հարցում էլ դեմ եմ արդեն եղածը՝ պատմությունը, ջնջելուն։ Ամուսինս կուզենար, որ փոխեի, իր ազգանունը վերցնեի, բայց էն աստիճանի կարևոր հարց չէր իր համար, որ պնդեր։ Ամեն դեպքում որոշողը ես եմ եղել, ես էլ մտածում էի, որ համ իմը կպահեմ, համ էլ ամուսնունս կվերցնեմ։ Բայց երբ ԶԱԳՍ–ում ասացի այդ ցանկությանս մասին, ինձ պատասխանեցին, որ դրա հետ կապված օրենքը փոխվել է, ու հիմա դա իրականացնելու համար պետք է, որ ամուսինն էլ կնոջ ազգանունը վերցնի, այսինքն՝ երկուսն էլ երկուսի ազգանունները կրեն։ Փաստորեն, դրա համար երկուսս էլ պիտի անձնագրերը փոխեինք։ Նախ ամուսինս հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ չէր իր ազգանվանը նոր ազգանուն կպցնելու գաղափարին (չափից դուրս անսպասելի դեմ տվեցին)  :Jpit: , բացի դրանից, մենք պիտի շատ շուտով մեկնեինք ԱՄՆ, ու էդքան ժամանակ էլ չունեինք անձնագիր փոխելու։ Մի խոսքով՝ որոշեցինք, որ ամեն մեկս կմնանք մեր ազգանուններով։ 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ համար էս հարցում երկու իրար հակասող գործոններ կան. մի կողմից, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, մարդու ազգանունը կարծես իր ես–ի մի մասն է, իր կենսագրությունը, ինչ–որ առումով էն ընտանիքի կնիքը, որից սերում է, ու այն փոխելով՝ մարդ կարծես ինչ–որ առումով ջնջում/ուրանում է էդ կապը, մյուս կողմից էլ մի տեսակ ճիշտ է թվում, որ մի ընտանիքում բոլորը նույն ազգանունն ունենան. դա էլ ինչ–որ միասնականության զգացողություն է տալիս. օրինակ, երբ տանը բոլորը նույն ազգանունն ունեն, իսկ մայրը՝ ուրիշ, էդ տարբերվելն էլ մի քիչ էն չի թվում։ Մի խոսքով՝ չգիտեմ... Բայց հաստատ չեմ փոշմանել իմ ազգանունից չհրաժարվելու համար։ Եթե փոխեի, համոզված եմ, հետո պարբերաբար դարդ էի անելու, ազգանունս կարոտելու էի, ու ինչ–որ առումով ինձ կիսատ կամ աղճատված էի զգալու։ Երևի մի քիչ նման կլիներ երկար մազերը կարճ կտրելուց հետո առաջացող կարոտի զգացողությանը, ուղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ մազերը հետո երկարում են  :Jpit: ։ Երևի ամեն դեպքում երկու ազգանվան գաղափարը վատ միտք չի. համ քոնը պահպանում ես, համ էլ նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի ընդհանուր ազգանունն ես կրում։

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Chuk (28.10.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, որ իմանում են՝ ես ու ամուսինս տարբեր ազգանուններ ունենք, ավտոմատ ենթադրում են, որ ամուսնացած չենք, ուղղակի միասին ենք ապրում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## keyboard

աննպատակ բան ա, որն առաջացնում ա առավել աննպատակ ու անիմաստ քաշքշուկներ

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ազգանունը՝ անհատականությու՞ն։ :Think:  Հմմ... Շատ եմ լսել ու բազմաթիվ անգամներ հանդիպել եմ գրականության մեջ, որ մարդու անունը հաճախ շատ մեծ ու բնորոշիչ դեր է խաղում նրա կյանքում։ Բայց ազգանու՞նը... Ազգանունը՝ դա ազգի անունն է, մարդու պատկանելիքը մի կոնկրետ ազգի։ Եվ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, որ պատրիարքատի ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ տղամարդուն ավելի գլխավորող դեր է տրված, ազգերի մեծամասնության մեջ ընդունված է, որ կինը սկսում է կրել ամուսնու ազգի անունը։ Եվ նմանապես բնականաբար, մատրիարքատի ժամանակաշրջանում (որին անցման պրոցեսում մենք գտնվում ենք այսօր), ամուսինը կսկսի կրել կնոջ ազգի անունը։

Բայց ազգանունը ոչ միայն ազգի անունն է, այլ նաև նոր ստեղծվող ընտանիքի անունը։ Եվ նման բան ասել.



> աննպատակ բան ա, որն առաջացնում ա առավել աննպատակ ու անիմաստ քաշքշուկներ


կարող է նա, ով չի հասկանում, որ ամեն կատարած քայլ մի նոր ճանապարհով է իրեն տանում, կամ էլ նա, ով թքած ունի, թե որքան ամուր, պինդ ու հաստատուն կլլինեն  նրա ընտանեկան հիմքերը։ Ես չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոգու՝ Արտ, Ան, Քիբ և մյուսներ, ներող եղեք, բայց սա իրոք որ կարևոր հարց է, այլ ոչ "անիմաստ քաշքշուկներ"։

Երբ ես ու ապագա կինս զագսում լրացնում էինք թղթերը, կինս, առանց ինձ հարցնելու, իր ազգանվան փոխարեն գրեց իմ ագզանունը։ Ես, հնարավոր է, նույնիսկ հաճելիորեն զարմացա (հիմա չեմ էլ հիշեում), բայց ինչ-որ առանձնապես նշանակություն էլ չտվեցի դրան, քանի որ համարում էի, որ դրա մեջ ոչ մի կարևոր բան չկա, ու եթե նա չփոխեր իր ազգանունը, ես դրանից ավելի վատ չեի զգա ինձ։ Հայաստանում, Ռուսաստանում ապրած տարիներիս ես երբեք ոչ մի նշանակություն չէի տվել դրան. դե Հայաստանում մտքովս անգամ չէր անցել մտածել այդ մասին, իսկ Ռուսաստանում էլ, բոլոր կանայք անխտիր, իմի պես, կրում էին ամուսնու ազգանունը։ 
Հետո, երբ եկանք Ամերիկա, և այստեղ ես սկսեցի հանդիպել Երեևանի ընկերներիս ու մենք արդեն ընտենիքներով սկսեցինք մտերմանալ, պարզեցինք մի օր, որ մեր ընկերներից և ոչ մի ընտանիքում կինը չի վերցրել ամուսնու անունը։ Կնոջս համար դա արդեն ինչ-որ սպորտային հետաքրքրություն էր դառել, և ամեն նոր հանդիպումների ժամանակ նա փորձում էր պարզել, կրու՞մ է արդյոք կինն իր ամուսնու ազգանունը։ Եվ մի օր նա, ընկերոջս կնոջ հետ նստեցին և ի մի բերեցին իրենց հավաքած տեղեկությունները. քսանհինգ հայ ընտանիքից ընդամենը երկուսում, կինը վերցրել էր ամուսնու ազգանունը։
Հետո ինձ էլ սկսեց դա հետաքրքրել, ու ես էլ մի հարցում անց կացրեցի տաքսու հայ և ռուս վարորդների մեջ։ Ռուս վարորդների կանանց հարյուր տոկոսը կրում էր ամուսնու ազգանունը։ Հայ վարորդներինը՝ վաթսուն կնոջից... չորսն ընդամենը։
Բայց ես մի այլ հարցում էլ արեցի և պարզեցի, որ նույն այդ վարորդների՝ ռուս ընտանիքների հինգ տոկոսը, իսկ հայ ընտանիքների յոթանասուն տոկոսը... ամուսնալուծվել են արդեն։

Երբ կինը կտրում է իր կապերն իր ազգի հետ, չեմ կարծում, թե նա չէր սիրում իր ազգին, իր ծնողներին և այլն։ ՈՒղղակի կինն է, որ հանդիսանում է յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքի հիմքը և նրա համար շատ ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունի ընտանիքը, քան ամուսնու համար։ Եվ ամուր ու հաստատուն ընտանիք կազմելու համար հենց կինն է, որ դիմում է այդ քայլին։ Մի՞թե դրա ապացույցներից մեկը չի այն հանգամանքը, որ ցանկացած ազգի մեջ շատ ու շատ ավելի հաճախ են հանդիպում կնոջը դավաճանող ամուսնինները, քան ամուսնուն դավաճանող կանայք։
Եվ հետո, մի՞թե շատ ավելի կարևոր է նույն ազգանունը կրել պապուդ հորեղբոր թոռան հետ, իսկ հարազատ զավակիդ հետ նույն ազգանունը չունենալը... ոչինչ, էդպես էլ կանցնի...
Նաև. եթե մայրդ էլ քեզ պես չի փոխել իր ազգանունը և դու շատ ավելի մոտ ես մորդ կողմից տատիկիդ (Նույնպես իր ազգանունը չփոխած), այլ ոչ թե հորդ կողմից պապիկիդ հետ, ուրեմն, ազգանունդ չփոխելով հանդերձ, պահպանու՞մ ես արդյոք այդ ազգանվանդ մեջ վերոհիշյալ տատիկիդ պատմությունը, որի ազգանունը երևի երբեք չես էլ իմացել...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սամ, գրածդ սենց մի բանի նմանացրի։

Սևահեր տղամարդն ամուսնանում ա շիկահեր կնոջ հետ, բայց կինը մազերը ներկում ա, որ սաղ ընտանիքը սևահեր լինի։ Որտև դա ԸՆՏԱՆԻՔ ա։ Որ չներկեր, բաժանվելու հավանականությունը մեծանում էր։

Ազգանունը էդ մարդու պատմությունն ա, անցյալը։ Որ տարիներ անց հիշելիս պտի ասեն «հա՜, էդի Բադալենց Արուսն էր», ոչ թե «Միկոենց հարս Արուսը»։

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2014), Cassiopeia (27.10.2014), Chuk (28.10.2014), Mephistopheles (27.10.2014), Nihil (29.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> *Երբ կինը կտրում է իր կապերն իր ազգի հետ, չեմ կարծում, թե նա չէր սիրում իր ազգին, իր ծնողներին և այլն։* ՈՒղղակի կինն է, որ հանդիսանում է յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքի հիմքը և նրա համար շատ ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունի ընտանիքը, քան ամուսնու համար։ Եվ ամուր ու հաստատուն ընտանիք կազմելու համար հենց կինն է, որ դիմում է այդ քայլին։ Մի՞թե դրա ապացույցներից մեկը չի այն հանգամանքը, որ ցանկացած ազգի մեջ շատ ու շատ ավելի հաճախ են հանդիպում կնոջը դավաճանող ամուսնինները, քան ամուսնուն դավաճանող կանայք։
> Եվ հետո, մի՞թե շատ ավելի կարևոր է նույն ազգանունը կրել պապուդ հորեղբոր թոռան հետ, իսկ հարազատ զավակիդ հետ նույն ազգանունը չունենալը... ոչինչ, էդպես էլ կանցնի...
> Նաև. եթե մայրդ էլ քեզ պես չի փոխել իր ազգանունը և դու շատ ավելի մոտ ես մորդ կողմից տատիկիդ (Նույնպես իր ազգանունը չփոխած), այլ ոչ թե հորդ կողմից պապիկիդ հետ, ուրեմն, ազգանունդ չփոխելով հանդերձ, պահպանու՞մ ես արդյոք այդ ազգանվանդ մեջ վերոհիշյալ տատիկիդ պատմությունը, որի ազգանունը երևի երբեք չես էլ իմացել...


ո՞վ ա ասում որ կտրում ա… իմ կինը չի կտրել ու հլա ես էլավելի սերտ կապերի մեջ եմ մտել իր ազգականների հետ… ինչու՞ պիտի կինն իր կապերը կտրի իր ազգականների հետ… պարտադիր ա՞ որ քո ընտանիքը կառուցելու համար դու կապերդ կտրես քո հայրական ընտանիքից… ամուսնությունը մեծացնում ա ընտանիքն իր դրական ու բացասական կողմերով… ավելի շուտ բազմացնում ա ընտանիքները…

----------


## Mephistopheles

եթե մարդուն սիրել ես իր օրիգինալազգանվամբ, ասենք Փիրղալամյան Տելեմակ, կամ Չաթոյան Գյոզալ, կամ Տռուզյան Գամռնիկ, կամ Խռոյան Մագաուզ ի՞նչ սկզբմունքային հարց կարա լինի որ դու էդ մարդուն ստիպես ազգանունը փոխել… ո՞րն ա դրա իմաստը եթե ադմինիստրատիվ քաշքշուկներ չկան դրա պատճառով… երեխան հավասարապես համ հոր համ մոր ընտանիքի պատմությունն ու արժեքներն ա ժառանգում… 

բացի դրանից, անունդ դու ես արժևորում ոչ թե ընտանիքդ… անունդ էլ քեզ չի արժևորում…

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես ազգանունս չեմ փոխել ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ մեր ընտանիքի ամրությունը բացարձակապես կապ չունի ազգանվան հետ:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ժող, մի բան էլ ասեմ ազգանուն փոխելու հետ կապված: Շատ ժամանակ ազգանուն փոխել նշանակում ա ոչ միայն ընտանիք փոխել, այլև ազգություն փոխել: Ասենք, Հովհաննիսյան ես, դառնում ես Յանսեն: Էդ ընդհանրապես շատ ավելի ահավոր բան ա: Էլի եմ ասում՝ ցանկացած մարդու գործն ա, բայց անձամբ ես կյանքում տենց բան չեմ անի, քաղաքացիություն կփոխեմ, ազգանուն՝ երբեք (նկատի ունեմ՝ ամուսնունը վերցնելը):

----------

Cassiopeia (28.10.2014), Chuk (28.10.2014), Աթեիստ (28.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, ժող, մի բան էլ ասեմ ազգանուն փոխելու հետ կապված: Շատ ժամանակ ազգանուն փոխել նշանակում ա ոչ միայն ընտանիք փոխել, այլև ազգություն փոխել: Ասենք, Հովհաննիսյան ես, դառնում ես Յանսեն: Էդ ընդհանրապես շատ ավելի ահավոր բան ա: Էլի եմ ասում՝ ցանկացած մարդու գործն ա, բայց անձամբ ես կյանքում տենց բան չեմ անի, քաղաքացիություն կփոխեմ, ազգանուն՝ երբեք (նկատի ունեմ՝ ամուսնունը վերցնելը):


քաղաքացիություն փոխելն ավելի ակտուալ ա քան ազգանուն փոխելը… Արշիլ Գորկին էլ ա ազգանունը փոխել… հետո՞… շատ հրեաներ հրեական ազգանուն չունեն բայց հրեա են… 

ամուսնուդ ազգանունը փոխելուց չի որ կարա "վտանգ"լինի… արդեն եթե օտարի հետ ես ամուսնանում, անունն արդեն մնում ա ձևականություն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քաղաքացիություն փոխելն ավելի ակտուալ ա քան ազգանուն փոխելը… Արշիլ Գորկին էլ ա ազգանունը փոխել… հետո՞… շատ հրեաներ հրեական ազգանուն չունեն բայց հրեա են… 
> 
> ամուսնուդ ազգանունը փոխելուց չի որ կարա "վտանգ"լինի… արդեն եթե օտարի հետ ես ամուսնանում, անունն արդեն մնում ա ձևականություն…


Մեֆ, խոսքը վտանգի մասին չի: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով ազգությունից հրաժարվելն առաջին հերթին ազգանուն փոխելով ա լինում, ոչ թե քաղաքացիություն:

----------


## Chuk

Թեմայում քննարկվող ուղղություններից մեկը բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուկն էր, կամ, այսպես ասեմ, հարցի տեխնիկական կողմը: Իմ համար էս հարցում էդ ունի խիստ երկրորդական նշանակություն: Այսինքն եթե նոր ձևավորվող ընտանիքում կա համոզմունք, որ դա ճիշտ է, լավ է, ապա մի քանի թղթաբանական խնդրի միջով անցնելը առանձապես բարդ բան չի: Առանց դրա էլ ենք բազմիցս անիմաստ թղթաբանական պրոցեդուրաներով անցնում, սկզբունքային հարցի համար, 1, 2, 10 նման պրոցեդուրայով անցնելը հաստատ խոչընդոտ չի լինի:

Բայց ինքս սկզբունքորեն դեմ եմ ազգանուն փոխելուն: Ոնց-որ էստեղ շատերը, ես էլ համարում եմ, որ դա մարդու մի մասն է, նրա պատմության մի մասը, ընդ որում խորը հետք թողնող մասը: Ի վերջո Էսինչյանների տոհմում ծնվածն ու մեծացածը իր մեջ որոշակիորեն կրում է այդ տոհմի բարքերը, մշակույթը, դաստիարակությունը, ավելին, դա փոխանցելու է իր սերդունդներին: Արհեստականորեն ջնջել պատմության այդ կնիքը համարում եմ սխալ: Ավելին, դա համարում եմ ինչ-որ տեղ տղամարդու դերի արհեստական ուռճացում: 

Հարևան թեմաներում վերջերս քննարկվում էին նմանատիպ հարցեր: Օրինակ «Դու իմն ես» արտահայտությունը որակվում էր որպես փորձ կնոջը (աղջկան) սեփականություն դարձնելու: Ես համաձայն չէի, որովհետև դա համարում էի անմեղ մի արտահայտություն: Իսկ այ արդեն կնոջ ազգանունը փոխելը համարում եմ ոչ թե անմեղ բան, այլ հենց էդ քո սեփականությունը դարձնելու գործուն քայլ: Հասկանալի է, որ ազգանուն փոխողները բոլորը չի, որ էդ մտածելակերպով ու էդ ցանկությամբ են շարժվում: Շատերը դա անում են այլ մոտիվացիաներից ելնելով, իսկ ավելի հաճախ, ենթադրում եմ, պատճառն էն է, որ ազգանունը փոխելը սովորություն է դարձել, ու վարվում են էնպես, ինչպես սովորական է, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու դա անելու իմաստի ու այլ բաների մասին:

Ես կարող եմ համաձայնվել երկրորդ տարբերակին, կրել միաժամանակ երկու ազգանուն: Ավելին, շատ չեմ մտածել, բայց հավանաբար ինքս էլ առանձնապես դեմ չէի լինի երկրորդ ազգանունը ստանալուն, թեև հիմա որ մտածում եմ, դա մի տեսակ անսովոր, խորթ, ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև վիրավորական է թվում: Ու չէ՞ որ եթե թեկուզ ինչ-որ չափով վիրավորական է իմ համար, ուրեմն կնոջս համար էլ պետք է ինչ-որ չափով վիրավորական թվալ: Եթե չթվա, ապա պատճառը նորից միայն ու միայն սովորույթի ուժն է, այլ ոչ թե երևույթի բնական լինելը: Ի դեպ ամուսնությանս ժամանակ այդ հարցն ուղղակի չեմ քննարկել, մտքիս ծերով չի անցել կնոջս առաջարկել փոխել ազգանունը, բայց այ հետագայում հարցրել ու իմացել եմ, որ եթե ցանկանայի (ցանկանամ) կփոխեր (կփոխի): Շարունակում եմ չցանկանալ:

Իմ համար խիստ ցանկալի ու կարևոր բան է, որ ամուսինների ընտանիքները իրար հետ կապված լինեն, ստեղծեն բարեկամական կապեր: Կարևոր է, որ երկու կողմից էլ նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը, ապա և երեխան կարողանա վերցնել դրական կողմերը, հետաքրքիր սովորությունները, լավ մշակույթը: Ու կարևոր է, որ երկուսի կնիքն էլ լինի էդ ընտանիքում՝ ազգաննունների տեսքով:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.10.2014), GriFFin (31.10.2014), John (06.11.2014), Tiger29 (28.10.2014), Աթեիստ (28.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, թեման բացելու միտքը ո՞նց հայտնվեց մոտդ:
Հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Cassiopeia (29.10.2014)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես նույնիսկ աղջկաս ազգանունի հետ չեմ համակերպվում, դեռ սովոր չի ականջս, ոնց որ ուրիշ երամից լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (29.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես նույնիսկ աղջկաս ազգանունի հետ չեմ համակերպվում, դեռ սովոր չի ականջս, ոնց որ ուրիշ երամից լինի


Բա ես, բա ես  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ռուսները հետաքրքիր է, որ լավ զարմանում են, երբ իմանում են, որ ամուսնուդ ազգանունը չես վերցրել: Ես էլ զարմանում եմ, քանի որ ռուսների մեծ մասը հիմնականում առնվազն երկու ամուսին է ունենում իր կյանքում ու թե ինչու են ազգանուն փոխում: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, չեմ փոխել ու երբեք չեմ փոխի: Առաջին հերթին նրա համար, որ լրագրողական աշխարհում ազգանունս իմ բրենդի նման բան է դարձել իր տարօրինակության համար, հետո այո դա անհատականության պես բան է, դա ես եմ, փոխեցի կդառնամ ամուսինս: Իսկ ես համոզված եմ որ ամուսինների դեպքում գործում է 1+1=1 բանաձեւը: Այսինքն երկու անհատ, կազմում են մեկ ընտանիք: Մեկ էլ իրոք ավելորդ ու անկապ թղթաբանություն է :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, թեման բացելու միտքը ո՞նց հայտնվեց մոտդ:
> Հետաքրքիր ա:


Լիլ, անկեղծ չեմ հիշում, թե կոնկրետ էդ պահին ինչը մոտիվացրեց, չնայած ընդամենը երկու օր ա անցել: Բայց փորձեմ համակարգել ընդհանուր մի քանի պատճառ, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում «հասունացրել էին» թեման.

1. Պարբերաբար մտածել եմ, մենա՞կ ես եմ, թե՞ ոչ, որ խնդրին նայում եմ վերևում շարադրածս դիտանկյունից,
2. Վերջերս ֆեյսում մի աղջիկ ընկերանալու առաջարկ տվեց: Անունն անծանոթ էր, գլխավոր նկարը իր երեխայի նկարն էր: Միայն բացելուց ու մյուս նկարները նայելուց հետո հասկացա, որ ընդամենը ազգանունն է փոխել, դրա համար է անծանոթ,
3. Ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում մի հեռավոր ազգական իմանալով, որ Ջուլի ազգանունը չենք փոխել, խիստ զարմացավ ու վրդովվեց, արժանանալով իմ՝ իրան գրողի ծոցն ուղարկելուն,
4. Հարևան թեմայում քննարկվում էր «դու իմն ես» արտահայտությունը, որը կարդալուց մտածում էի, ոնց ա, որ էս արտահայտությունից սենց պատմություն են սարքում, իսկ ազգանուն փոխելուն հաճախ նայում շատ հանգիստ:

Բայց կարծեմ էդ պահին ինչ-որ հոդված էի կարդում կամ էլ ինչ-որ կինո նայում, տենց ինչ-որ թեմա կար մեջը, ես էլ քիչ մը «պարապ էի», եկա թեման բացելու  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.10.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչ որ շատ եք կապնվել ազգանվան հետ ։) մի ժամանակ հայրանուն էլ կար անձնագրի մեջ, հիմա չկա։ Դրանից ոչ մեկիս պատմությունը, կապը հոր ու նախնիների հետ չի փոխվել։ Որբ ու անհեր երեխեքի թիվն էլ դրա պատճառով չի ավելացել։ Ու ոնց որ սաղս էլ մոռացել ենք դրա մասին։

----------

Hda (30.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ազգանունը փոխելը լավ ավամդույթ ա։ Ինչքան հաճելի ա, որ մի տեղ դիմում կամ գրում են տեր և տիկին Պողոսյաններ կամ մի ուրիշ բան։ Իմ կինը օրինակ փոխել ա ազգանունը, ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ առանձնապես չենք էլ քննարկել։ Տեղի ա ունեցել վ պարյադկե վեշչեյ։ Ոչ կինս ա իրա ինքնությունը կորցրել դրանից, ոչ էլ ես եմ առանձնապես ոգևորվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում (միգուցե նաև ուրիշ տեղեր) ազգանուն փոխելը ահագին բարդության առաջ է կանգնեցնում: Ազգանունը փոխելուց հետո բոլոր փաստաթղթերը պետք է վավերացվի նոր ազգանունով: Օրինակ դիպլոմը, որ հետագայում աշխատանքի անցնելիս խնդիրներ չծագեն: Երբեք չեմ մտածել ազգանունս փոխելու մասին, չնայած ԶԱԳՍ-ում գրանցվելիս Արտակի կարծիքը հարցրել եմ ու բացասական պատասխան ստացել: Անիմաստ եմ համարում:


չկա սենց բան…

Ցանկացած փաստաթղթի հետ ներկայացնում ես ամուսնության վկայականը, որտեղ գրված են հին ու նոր ազգանունները։ Մի վարկյան, ոչ մի փաստաթղթի հետ կապված պորբլեմ չենք ունեցել 16 տարվա ընթացքում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ որ շատ եք կապնվել ազգանվան հետ ։) մի ժամանակ հայրանուն էլ կար անձնագրի մեջ, հիմա չկա։ Դրանից ոչ մեկիս պատմությունը, կապը հոր ու նախնիների հետ չի փոխվել։ Որբ ու անհեր երեխեքի թիվն էլ դրա պատճառով չի ավելացել։ Ու ոնց որ սաղս էլ մոռացել ենք դրա մասին։


Անձնագրի մեջ գրել-չգրելը ու էդ անվանում կրել-չկրելը էապես տարբերվող բաներ են: Իրականում էդ փաստաթղթերը մեկը իմ համար թղթի կտոր են, որոնք ներկայիս քաղաքակրթության պարագայում անհրաժեշտություն են: 

Անձնագրում հայրանուն լինել-չլինելուց կախված հորդ չես մոռանում կամ ուրանում:

Իսկ ազգանուն փոխելու որոշելուց հետո հանդես ես գալիս էդ ազգանվամբ, էլի անկախ նրանից ինչ փաստաղթղում էդ կա կամ չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն քո համար հեչ հա՞, որ մարդուն դիմում են ասենք Գևորգ Հակոպիչ  :Jpit: )) Ապեր, մի տեղ, որտեղ ազգանունների մոտ 70%-ը արհեստականորեն հորինված ա ու կցված ա վերջին 80-90 տարիներին, ազգանունը անհատականություն չի կարա սահմանի։ Երևանում, որ գոռաս Լուսինե Հովհաննիսյան կամ Արմեն Հարությունյան, քաղաքի կեսը կֆռա։ Նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ ասես վարունգ, ու դրան անհատականություն ու պատմություն կցես։ Ես կհասկանայի, եթե Ռշտունի կամ Արծրունի լինեին, բայց կներես, խոսքի Հակոբյան ու զգայուն ազգանվան նկատմամբ, էտո սմեշնո։

----------

AniwaR (30.10.2014), Hda (29.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Ինձ համար դա մի քիչ երկրորդային ու ոչ սկզբունքային հարց է, բայց կնախընտրեի չփոխել, որ ես իմ ես-ը չկորցնեմ։ Դրան գումարած, ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ էն ամուսնուն, ով ուզում է, որ կինը անպայման անունը փոխի։ Եղածը մեծ բան չէ, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ տղամարդը փորձում է իր գերակայությունը հաստատել կնոջ նկատմամբ։
Եսիմ, անիմաստ , թիթիզ բան։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ համար դա մի քիչ երկրորդային ու ոչ սկզբունքային հարց է, բայց կնախընտրեի չփոխել, որ ես իմ ես-ը չկորցնեմ։ Դրան գումարած, ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ էն ամուսնուն, ով ուզում է, որ կինը անպայման անունը փոխի։ Եղածը մեծ բան չէ, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ տղամարդը փորձում է իր գերակայությունը հաստատել կնոջ նկատմամբ։
> Եսիմ, անիմաստ , թիթիզ բան։


Թիթիզ բան է կարծել, որ ազգանունը պահպանելը կարող է օգնել եսը պահպանելուն։ Շատ մարդիկ իրենց եսը կորցնում են նույնիսկ առանց ամուսնանալու էլ։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել այն տղամարդկանց մասին, ովքեր պահպանել են իրենց ազգանունը, նույնիսկ կնոջն էլ են տվել այն, բայց դրա հետ մեեկտեղ կորցրել են իրենց եսը...
Մարդու անհատականությանմասին խոսում է ոչ թե նրա ազգանունը, այլ գործերը։ 
Իսկ եթե մտածում ես, որ ամուսնանալուց քեզ ստրկության ես մատնում, էլ ինչու՞ ես ամուսնանում։




> ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ էն ամուսնուն, ով ուզում է, որ կինը անպայման անունը փոխի։


Պետք է մտածել ոչ թե այն մասին, թե ինչ է ուզում ամուսինը։ Այստեղ ավելի կարևոր է, թե *ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը*։ Հարցրեք Տրիբունի կնոջը. նա շատ ավելի լավ կբացատրի, քան ես։
Ամենակարևորն այստեղ հետևյալն է.
ա) Հարցը քննարկող տղամարդկանցից կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով երջանիկ կլիներ, եթե իր երեխաներն իրենց մոր ազգանունը կրեին։ Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով սրտանց առաջարկել է կնոջն այդ տարբերակը։
բ) Հարցը քննարկող կանանց մեջ կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով իր սրտում չէր ցանկանա, որ տղամարդկանց տվածս հարցն իրականություն լիներ։

----------

Hda (29.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ամենակարևորն այստեղ հետևյալն է.
> ա) Հարցը քննարկող տղամարդկանցից կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով երջանիկ կլիներ, եթե իր երեխաներն իրենց մոր ազգանունը կրեին։ Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով սրտանց առաջարկել է կնոջն այդ տարբերակը։
> բ) Հարցը քննարկող կանանց մեջ կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով իր սրտում չէր ցանկանա, որ տղամարդկանց տվածս հարցն իրականություն լիներ։


Մտքիս ծայրով անգամ չի անցել, որ երեխաներս կրեն իմ ազգանունը: էլ ուր մնաց նման ցանկություն ունենայի: Առավել ևս, որ Հայաստանում մոր ազգանուն կրող երեխաները հիմնականում միայնակ մայրերի զավակներ են ու ոչինչ չգիտեն հայր էակի մասին:

----------


## Nihil

> Մարդու անհատականությանմասին խոսում է ոչ թե նրա ազգանունը, այլ գործերը։ 
> Իսկ եթե մտածում ես, որ ամուսնանալուց քեզ ստրկության ես մատնում, էլ ինչու՞ ես ամուսնանում։


Իմ ասածը էդքան էլ դրա մասին չէր։ Եթե ես տղամարդ լինեի, չէի պահանջի կնոջիցս ազգանունը փոխել՝ համարելով դա անիմաստություն, աննպատակ, ոչինչ չտվող մի բան։ Հետևաբար դա պահանջելու մեջ էլ որևէ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։

Եթե ինձ վաղվանից Արևիկ ասելու փոխարեն ասեն ասենք թե Հասնիկ, դա ինձ համար մինիմում անսովոր կլինի։ Հա ազգանունն ու անունը նույնը չեն, բայց երկուսն էլ որոշ չափով քո ես-ն են։ 

Բայց էս հարցում ահագին զիջող եմ, եթե ամուսնուս համար դա շատ կարևոր լինի, կփոխեմ երևի։

----------

Hda (29.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք է մտածել ոչ թե այն մասին, թե ինչ է ուզում ամուսինը։ Այստեղ ավելի կարևոր է, թե *ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը*։ Հարցրեք Տրիբունի կնոջը. նա շատ ավելի լավ կբացատրի, քան ես։
> Ամենակարևորն այստեղ հետևյալն է.
> ա) Հարցը քննարկող տղամարդկանցից կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով երջանիկ կլիներ, եթե իր երեխաներն իրենց մոր ազգանունը կրեին։ Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով սրտանց առաջարկել է կնոջն այդ տարբերակը։
> բ) Հարցը քննարկող կանանց մեջ կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով իր սրտում չէր ցանկանա, որ տղամարդկանց տվածս հարցն իրականություն լիներ։


Ես իմ ապագա ամուսնուց/ընկերոջից պահանջելու եմ, որ մեր երեխաները կա՛մ կրեն (նաև) իմ ազգանունը, կա՛մ անպայման հայկական անուն ունենան: Չհասկացա, կինն էդքան տանջվում, էրեխա ա բերում, հետո էլ ի վերջո ինքն ավելի շատ ա զբաղվում էդ էրեխեքին մեծացնելով, բայց մեկ ա էրեխեքը հոր ազգանունն են կրում: Անարդար չի՞:

Ի դեպ, վերջերս ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ էդ թեմայով էինք խոսում: Ինքն իրա ազգանունը փոխել ա, մոր ազգանունով ա դարձել, որովհետև համարում ա, որ շատ անարդար ա, որ իր դաստիարակության մեջ որևէ տեսակի դեր չունեցած, բավական վաղուց մորից ամուսնալուծված հոր ազգանունն ա կրում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կոլլեգաս ֆինն ա‎։ Ամուսնանալուց մարդ ու կին իրենց նախկին ազգանունների տեղը լրիվ նոր, շատ հազվադեպ հանդիպող մի ֆիննական ազգանուն են ընտրել։

----------

Cassiopeia (29.10.2014), Hda (29.10.2014), Sambitbaba (30.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2014), Տրիբուն (30.10.2014)

----------


## Hda

Մի փոքր ֆլլուդեմ...
Շատ փոքր էի:Ցեղում երեխա պիտի ծնվեր:Մեծերը քննարկում էին ինչ անուն դնեն նորածնին:Տատս, անգրագետ, բայց մի իմաստուն կին.
  – անունը ուզում ա «պոմիդոր» լինի, կարևորը առողջ երեխա լինի: 
 comment կարծում եմ պետք չի........

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի փոքր ֆլլուդեմ...
> Շատ փոքր էի:Ցեղում երեխա պիտի ծնվեր:Մեծերը քննարկում էին ինչ անուն դնեն նորածնին:Տատս, անգրագետ, բայց մի իմաստուն կին.
>   – անունը ուզում ա «պոմիդոր» լինի, կարևորը առողջ երեխա լինի: 
>  comment կարծում եմ պետք չի........



Հարց 1. «Պամիդոր» անունով երեխան ո՞ր տարիքից սկսի խնդիրներ ունենալ անվան հետ կապված։
Հարց 2. Ո՞ր տարիքից դա կսկսի անդրադառնալ առողջության վրա։
Հարց 3. Բա ծնողներն ինչո՞վ էին մտածում։

Բայց էս հարցերը թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն։
Իսկ թեմայի հետ կապ ունի պատասխանս Sambitbaba։

Եթե ես ունենայի շատ շաբլոն ազգանուն, շատ հնարավոր է, որ մտածեի Վերայի ազգանունը երեխաներին տալու մասին, բայց մեր դեպքում երկուսս էլ լավ կպցրել ենք։)

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Գործնկենրիցս մեկը մեկ ամիս առաջ ամուսնացավ: Վերցրեց կնոջ ազգանունը: Բոլորիս էլ որոշակի ժամանակ պետք եկավ նոր ազգանունին ընտելանալու համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Որոշ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ազգանունս մի այլ կարգի չէի սիրում (փոքր ժամանակ անգամ ուզում էի մամայիս ազգանունը վերցնել, էն էլ հավես չկար էն մյուս գերդաստանի՝ իմ հանդեպ ունեցած սեփականատիրական զգացմունքները խորացնելու), մռածում էի՝ ինչ լավ է, որ աղջիկ եմ, կմեծանամ, կամուսնանամ, էն ա՝ առիթ կլինի, ազգանունիցս էլ կազատվեմ։ 

Համա ինչ էս ՖԲ-ն մոդա ընկավ՝ էնքան է աչքս սովորել անընդհատ անվանս կողքին ազգանունս տեսնելուն, որ չսիրելով հանդերձ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ դրա տեղն ուրիշ ազգանուն լինի։ Բայց նենց չի, որ էմոցիոնալ ինչ-որ բան է առաջացել, ուղղակի ընտելացել եմ, մանավանդ որ ամուսնանալս ահագին ձգձգվում է  :Jpit: 

Տոհմ-ցեղ-ընտանեկան ավանդույթներ-պատմություն-բան, չէմիչէ, էդ պահով Տրիբունի ասածի հետ համաձայն եմ, ուրիշ բան՝ ազգանունս Արծրունի կամ գոնե Արամյան լիներ  :Smile:  Բայց երկու ազգանուն ունենալու տարբերակը դուրս գալիս է։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե ստիպելու գործոնը բացառում ենք, ուրեմն թող ոնց ուզում են անեն։ Եթե կինը կամ ամուսինն ուզում է ազգանունը փոխել՝ թող փոխեն, եթե ուզում են երկուսով երրորդ ազգանուն վերցնել՝ ավելի պայծառ։ Չնայած Հայաստանում պատմություն սարքելու սովորություն ունեն. ընկերներիցս մեկն ուզում էր ուղղակի ազգանվան վերջում «ց» ավելացնել՝ նենց թեմա դարձրին համապատասխան մարմիններում, որ փոշմանեց։

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կոլլեգաս ֆինն ա‎։ Ամուսնանալուց մարդ ու կին իրենց նախկին ազգանունների տեղը լրիվ նոր, շատ հազվադեպ հանդիպող մի ֆիննական ազգանուն են ընտրել։


Վատ տարբերակ չի, ու ինձ շատ էլ դուր է գալիս։ Որովհետև կարևորը ոչ թե ազգանունների գեղեցկությունն է, շաբլոն թե ունիկալ լինելը և կամ էլ տոհմածառերի պահպանումը, այլ նոր ստեղծվող ընտանիքի ամբողջականույթյունը։ Մինչև օրս ինձ թվում էր, թե մարդու համար ամենակարևոր բանն իր երեխաների հետ մի ընտանիք լինելն է, այլ ոչ թե պապու հորեղբոր տղայի։ Եվ եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում նստել ու սպասել այն անխուսափելի հարցին, որը մի օր տալու է աճող երեխան. "Մամ, կարո՞ղ է, դու իմ մաման չես... Եթե իմ մաման ես, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է քո ազգանունն ուրիշ"։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կասկածամիտ և նման մտքերն իրենց ներսում պահող երեխաները նման բաներից կարող են անգամ իրենց մեղադրել դրանում և արդյունքում կոմպլեքսավորվել, նույնիսկ չտեղեկացնելով ծնողներին իրենց տանջանքների մասին։

Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցրիք...

Մեկի ամուսինը մահանում է։ Էս կինը մի քիչ ողբում է դիակի կողքին, հետո ձեռքը խփում է ճակատին.
- Բայց ինչ ախմախն եմ ես... Ոչ հորս կողմից է բարեկամ, ոչ մորս կողմից։ Ի՜նչ եմ լաց ու կոծս դրել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վատ տարբերակ չի, ու ինձ շատ էլ դուր է գալիս։ Որովհետև կարևորը ոչ թե ազգանունների գեղեցկությունն է, շաբլոն թե ունիկալ լինելը և կամ էլ տոհմածառերի պահպանումը, այլ նոր ստեղծվող ընտանիքի ամբողջականույթյունը։ *Մինչև օրս ինձ թվում էր, թե մարդու համար ամենակարևոր բանն իր երեխաների հետ մի ընտանիք լինելն է, այլ ոչ թե պապու հորեղբոր տղայի։ Եվ եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում նստել ու սպասել այն անխուսափելի հարցին, որը մի օր տալու է աճող երեխան. "Մամ, կարո՞ղ է, դու իմ մաման չես... Եթե իմ մաման ես, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է քո ազգանունն ուրիշ"։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կասկածամիտ և նման մտքերն իրենց ներսում պահող երեխաները նման բաներից կարող են անգամ իրենց մեղադրել դրանում և արդյունքում կոմպլեքսավորվել, նույնիսկ չտեղեկացնելով ծնողներին իրենց տանջանքների մասին։
> *
> Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցրիք...
> 
> Մեկի ամուսինը մահանում է։ Էս կինը մի քիչ ողբում է դիակի կողքին, հետո ձեռքը խփում է ճակատին.
> - Բայց ինչ ախմախն եմ ես... Ոչ հորս կողմից է բարեկամ, ոչ մորս կողմից։ Ի՜նչ եմ լաց ու կոծս դրել...


Սամ, լավ էլի  :LOL:  Ուրեմն երեխաների հետ մի ընտանիք լինելն ազգանու՞նը պիտի որոշի: Տենց ապուշ մտքեր անկախ ամեն ինչից երեխաների մոտ առաջանում են, նույն ազգանուն ունենալը չի փրկի: Հիմա ախպերս էլ փոքր ժամանակ կարծում էր, որ ինքը Հովհաննես Թումանյանն ա, ինչ ա թե իրա անունն էլ ա Հովհաննես:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն քո համար հեչ հա՞, որ մարդուն դիմում են ասենք Գևորգ Հակոպիչ


Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց խնդիրն էլ էդ ա, որ եթե մարդուն դիմում են Հակոբիչ, ապա Հակոբիչ կդիմեն անկախ նրանից, անձնագրում՝ էդ թղթի կտորում, հայրանունը գրված կլինի՞, թե՞ չի լինի: Ու հակառակը, եթե մարդն ասի, որ ես ուրանում եմ հորս, ինձ էլ Հակոբիչ չդիմեք, անձնագրում գրած լինի, թե չլինի, չեն դիմի:

Հիմա գանք ազգանվանը: Ազգանուն փոխելը ավելի շատ սոցիալական գործառույթ ա, որը էական չի, փաստաթղթերով ամրագրվում ա, թե չէ: Այլ կերպ ասած ազգանվան փոխելը անձնագրում փաստագրելը ընդամենը տեխնիկական մանր խնդիր ա, որը արվում ա ազգանունը փոխելու ընթացքում: Խոսքը բացարձակ չի գնում անձնագրում գրվածի մասին, այլ գնում ա նրա մասին, թե մարդն իրան ինչ ա զգում: Մարդը կարող ա անձնագրում ազգանունը փոխի, բայց շարունակի ապրել իր հին ազգանվամբ:




> Ապեր, մի տեղ, որտեղ ազգանունների մոտ 70%-ը արհեստականորեն հորինված ա ու կցված ա վերջին 80-90 տարիներին, ազգանունը անհատականություն չի կարա սահմանի։ Երևանում, որ գոռաս Լուսինե Հովհաննիսյան կամ Արմեն Հարությունյան, քաղաքի կեսը կֆռա։ Նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ ասես վարունգ, ու դրան անհատականություն ու պատմություն կցես։ Ես կհասկանայի, եթե Ռշտունի կամ Արծրունի լինեին, բայց կներես, խոսքի Հակոբյան ու զգայուն ազգանվան նկատմամբ, էտո սմեշնո։


Ազգանունը անհատականություն չի սահմանում: Անհատականություն շատ-շատ անունը կարող ա սահմանի, էն էլ ոչ միշտ: Ազգանունը սահմանում ա տոհմին պատկանելիությունը, ու բացարձակ կապ չունի, որ նույն ազգանվամբ լիքը տոհմեր կան, որ դրանցից շատերն ընդամենը 90 տարվա պատմություն ունեն:

Խնդիրը էն չի, որ գնաս քեզ հայտարարես շատ հին տոհմի անդամ, այլ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ցույց տաս, թե որ ընտանիքից ես դուրս եկել: Ու փաստ ա, որ մարդիկ իրենց ընտանիքների դրոշմը, կնիքը իրենց բնավորության, ապրելակերպի, աշխարհընկալման վրա կրում են: Էս պարագայում ազգանունն էլ դառնում ա մի ուրույն «գրավոր կնիք», որը ցույց ա տալիս, թե էդ հատկանիշները որտեղից են եկել:

Եթե քո համար կարևոր չի ազգանվան ինչ լինելը, ապա առավել ևս տարօրինակ եմ համարում կնոջդ ազգանունը փոխելը: Ինչի՞դ ա պետք, որ կրի քո ընդամենը 90 տարվա պատմություն ունեցող «վարունգ» ազգանունը: Ընդամենը նրա համար, որ զավակիդ հարսանիքին ասեն «այժմ բեմ կմտնեն տեր և տիկին Էսինչյանները»: Խնդալո ա, տենց ա գնա, ինչ-որ ընթացակարգ անցի, Ռշտունի, Վշտունի, Գշտունի կամ Գնթունիք ազգանունը քեզ վերցրու, ավելի տպավորիչ կհնչի:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչև օրս ինձ թվում էր, թե մարդու համար ամենակարևոր բանն իր երեխաների հետ մի ընտանիք լինելն է, այլ ոչ թե պապու հորեղբոր տղայի


Սամ ջան, իմ համար կարևոր ա կնոջս ու երեխաներիս հետ մի ընտանիք լինելը, բայց նաև իմ հոր, մոր, եղբորս, քրոջս, կնոջս մոր, հոր, եղբոր, քրոջ, հորողբորս, քեռուս, հորաքրոջս, մորաքրոջս, կնոջս հորողբոր, քեռու, հորաքրոջ ու մորաքրոջ հետ մի ավելի մեծ ընտանիք լինելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց խնդիրն էլ էդ ա, որ եթե մարդուն դիմում են Հակոբիչ, ապա Հակոբիչ կդիմեն անկախ նրանից, անձնագրում՝ էդ թղթի կտորում, հայրանունը գրված կլինի՞, թե՞ չի լինի: Ու հակառակը, եթե մարդն ասի, որ ես ուրանում եմ հորս, ինձ էլ Հակոբիչ չդիմեք, անձնագրում գրած լինի, թե չլինի, չեն դիմի:


Իսկ չի՞ կարա նույն կերպ ասի ուրանում եմ ցեղ ու տոհմս, ու ինձ էլ ազգանունով մի դիմեք: Եթե էտքան ցեղատոհմային ես մտածում ապեր, ապա ազգանունը մեր մոտ փոխանցվում ա հենց հորից, այսինքն հայրանունը նույնքան նշանակություն ունի ցեղ ու տոհմ ճանաչելու հարցում, որքան ազգանունը: 




> Ազգանունը սահմանում ա տոհմին պատկանելիությունը, ու բացարձակ կապ չունի, որ նույն ազգանվամբ լիքը տոհմեր կան, որ դրանցից շատերն ընդամենը 90 տարվա պատմություն ունեն:
> 
> Խնդիրը էն չի, որ գնաս քեզ հայտարարես շատ հին տոհմի անդամ, այլ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ցույց տաս, թե որ ընտանիքից ես դուրս եկել: Ու փաստ ա, որ մարդիկ իրենց ընտանիքների դրոշմը, կնիքը իրենց բնավորության, ապրելակերպի, աշխարհընկալման վրա կրում են: Էս պարագայում ազգանունն էլ դառնում ա մի ուրույն «գրավոր կնիք», որը ցույց ա տալիս, թե էդ հատկանիշները որտեղից են եկել:


Հենց էտ ա բանը, որ չես կարա ցույց տաս, թե որ ընտանիքից ես դուրս եկել, քանի որ ազգանունների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը նույնն ա: Էտ դեպքում դուրս կգա, որ Հայաստանում կա մի տաս ընտանիք (Հակոբյան, Սարգսյան կարգի), ու մի քանիսն էլ կողքից: Այսինքն, Հայաստանում, գոնե էսօր, ազգանունը ոչ մի գրավոր կնիք էլ չի: Եթե մեր մեծ մասի ազգանունների տեղը ասենք յոթանիշ թիվ լիներ, նույն բանն էր լինելու: 

Ու ի՞նչ տոհմ, այ ռամիկ  :LOL:  Ծառուկյան էլ չես ախր, որ ասեմ քյար ունես: 

Ապեր, Հայաստանում վերջին տոհմերը մեռել են մոտ 500 տարի առաջ: Հիմա մեր ազգանունները բացարձակ ոչինչի մասին են, ոչ մի տոհմացեղային պատկանելություն ցույց չեն տալիս: Ու եթե էտքան տոհմացեղային ես մտածում, ապա առավել ևս պիտի կնոջդ ազգանունը փոխելուն կողմնակից լինես, քանի որ ամուսնանալիս կինը դառնում ա ամուսնու տոհմի անդամ ու վերջին հաշվով իրա ծնած երեխաները կրում են հոր ու ոչ թե իրա ազգանունը: Բաժանվելու մասին էլ խոսքի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ տոհմացեղային արժեքային համակարգում բաժանվել ցանկացող կնոջը ցցի ենք հանում: 




> Եթե քո համար կարևոր չի ազգանվան ինչ լինելը, ապա առավել ևս տարօրինակ եմ համարում կնոջդ ազգանունը փոխելը: Ինչի՞դ ա պետք, որ կրի քո ընդամենը 90 տարվա պատմություն ունեցող «վարունգ» ազգանունը: Ընդամենը նրա համար, որ զավակիդ հարսանիքին ասեն «այժմ բեմ կմտնեն տեր և տիկին Էսինչյանները»: Խնդալո ա, տենց ա գնա, ինչ-որ ընթացակարգ անցի, Ռշտունի, Վշտունի, Գշտունի կամ Գնթունիք ազգանունը քեզ վերցրու, ավելի տպավորիչ կհնչի:


Կնոջս ազգանունը ես չեմ փոխել, կինս ա փոխել: Չուզենար փոխել, չէինք փոխի, այնպես ինչպես մամաս ու քուրս չեն փոխել: Երկուսիս ազգանուններն էլ մեկը մեկից վարունգ են, առանձնապես ոչ մի տոհմային պատկանելություն էլ չեն ցույց տալիս: Մեր տոհմ կոչվածում մի հինգ խառը ազգանուն կա, ով ոնց ու երբ հասել ա 20-30-ականներին փոխել ա, որ կապը կտրի աքսորվածների հետ, որ իրան էլ մի օր չտանեն: Որ վաղը հանկարծ տղես որոշի ազգանունը փոխի, զարմանալու բան չի լինի - հա ինչ ա եղել որ, էս էլ թող տոհմի մեջ վեցերորդ կամ յոթերորդ ազգանունը լինի: Տղուս համար էլ կարող ա հարսանիք չանեմ, կամ գոնե խորհուրդ կտամ չանել, նենց ոնց որ իմ համար չեմ արել հենց իմ ու կնոջս կամքով, որ էտ ախմար պրոցեդուրաների միջով պարտավորված չլինեմ անցնել:  

Որ Ռշտունի կամ Վշտունի լինեի, կարող ա ու զգայուն լինեի ազգանվանս նկատմամբ: Ռշտունի չեմ, չեմ ուզու լինեմ, ու բնականաբար ազգանունս էլ չեմ ուզում սարքեմ Ռշտունի: Շարքային ռամիկ եմ, քեզանից ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Կամ էլ ով գիտի, կարող ա դու շատ հին տոհմի ներկայացուցիչ ես, գաղտնի ես պահում, ասա իմանանք:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ չի՞ կարա նույն կերպ ասի ուրանում եմ ցեղ ու տոհմս, ու ինձ էլ ազգանունով մի դիմեք: Եթե էտքան ցեղատոհմային ես մտածում ապեր, ապա ազգանունը մեր մոտ փոխանցվում ա հենց հորից, այսինքն հայրանունը նույնքան նշանակություն ունի ցեղ ու տոհմ ճանաչելու հարցում, որքան ազգանունը:


Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկապես չե՞ս հասկանում ինչ եմ ասում, թե քեզ քցում ես մեր Ծառուկյան ախպոր բաղերը:

Իհարկե նշանակություն ունի հայրանունը (ավելի ճիշտ՝ հայրը): Իմ ամբողջ ասածն էն ա, որ երբ ես ասում եմ ազգանուն փոխել, ոչ թե անձնագրում գրածը նկատի ունեմ, այլ քո ունեցած որոշումը: Բացարձակ թքած եմ ունեմ, թե էդ ապուշ թղթի կտորում ինչ ա գրած:

Մնացածին էլ չանդրառադառնամ, որ նորից կարդաս, կարող ա հասկանաս թե ամեն դեպքում ես ինչ էի ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկապես չե՞ս հասկանում ինչ եմ ասում, թե քեզ քցում ես մեր Ծառուկյան ախպոր բաղերը:
> 
> Իհարկե նշանակություն ունի հայրանունը (ավելի ճիշտ՝ հայրը): Իմ ամբողջ ասածն էն ա, որ երբ ես ասում եմ ազգանուն փոխել, ոչ թե անձնագրում գրածը նկատի ունեմ, այլ քո ունեցած որոշումը: Բացարձակ թքած եմ ունեմ, թե էդ ապուշ թղթի կտորում ինչ ա գրած:
> 
> Մնացածին էլ չանդրառադառնամ, որ նորից կարդաս, կարող ա հասկանաս թե ամեն դեպքում ես ինչ էի ասում:


Ապեր, էլի՞ խոսքը տարել ես դեպի խոհափիլիսոփայական դաշտը: Կակովո՞ խույա, որոշում, մորոշում, մարդն իրա ազգանունով իրան ինչ ա զգում: Սյուռեալիստական բաներ ես ասում՝ իմ համար խիստ բարդ: 21-րդ դարի Հայաստանում ազգանունը անունի ու անձնագրի համարի հետ համատեղ պարզ իդենտիֆիկացիայա, ոչ մի գրամ բան ավել: Խոսքի ազգանունդ աձնագրիդ մեջ փոխել ես Գևորգյան բայց դու քեզ միշտ Սարգսյան ես զգում:  :LOL:  Բացարձակ խիյար ենթադրություն: Ոչ Գևորգյանը կարա որևէ զգացողություն ապահովի, ոչ էլ Սարգսյանը: Իսկ եթե ապահովում ա, ապա պետք ա ցավալիորեն արձանագրել, որ էտ զգացողության կրողը ուրիշ զգալու բան էլ կյանքում չունի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էլի՞ խոսքը տարել ես դեպի խոհափիլիսոփայական դաշտը: Կակովո՞ խույա, որոշում, մորոշում, մարդն իրա ազգանունով իրան ինչ ա զգում: Սյուռեալիստական բաներ ես ասում՝ իմ համար խիստ բարդ: 21-րդ դարի Հայաստանում ազգանունը անունի ու անձնագրի համարի հետ համատեղ պարզ իդենտիֆիկացիայա, ոչ մի գրամ բան ավել: Խոսքի ազգանունդ աձնագրիդ մեջ փոխել ես Գևորգյան բայց դու քեզ միշտ Սարգսյան ես զգում:  Բացարձակ խիյար ենթադրություն: Ոչ Գևորգյանը կարա որևէ զգացողություն ապահովի, ոչ էլ Սարգսյանը: Իսկ եթե ապահովում ա, ապա պետք ա ցավալիորեն արձանագրել, որ էտ զգացողության կրողը ուրիշ զգալու բան էլ կյանքում չունի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, հարցը զգալը չի, հարցն էն ա, թե հանրությանը ոնց ես ներկայանում: Ես մի ընտանիք գիտեմ, որտեղ կինը ամուսնու ազգանունով ա ներկայանում, բայց անձնագրով շարունակում ա մնալ հոր ազգանունով: Սրա մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հարցը զգալը չի, հարցն էն ա, թե հանրությանը ոնց ես ներկայանում: Ես մի ընտանիք գիտեմ, որտեղ կինը ամուսնու ազգանունով ա ներկայանում, բայց անձնագրով շարունակում ա մնալ հոր ազգանունով: Սրա մասին ա խոսքը:


Հետո՞ .... Քննարկման նյութը էտ դեպքում ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետո՞ .... Քննարկման նյութը էտ դեպքում ո՞րն ա:


Կարդա թեմայի առաջին գրառումը: Անձնագրի մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա: Երևույթն ենք քննարկում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդա թեմայի առաջին գրառումը: Անձնագրի մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա: Երևույթն ենք քննարկում:


Կարդացի ու մեջբերում եմ




> Տարբեր մշակույթներում ընդունված սովորություն կա, երբ ամուսնանալիս կինը փոխում է ազգանունը՝ վերցնելով ամուսնու ազգանունը:
> Որոշ մշակույթներում կա սրա ավելի մեղմ տարբերակը, երբ կինը սկսում է կրել երկու ազգանուն՝ հայրականն ու ամուսնունը:
> 
> Էս թեմայում ուզում եմ իմանալ ակումբցիների վերաբերմունքն էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ: Թեման չուղորդելու համար առաջին գրառման մեջ զերծ կմնամ սեփական գնահատականները հնչեցնելուց:


Անձնագիր բառը գրված չի, բայց «երբ ամուսնանալիս կինը փոխում է ազգանունը՝ վերցնելով ամուսնու ազգանունը» արտահայտությունը բնականաբար ենթադրում ա ազգանունը պաշտոնապես փոխելը, որ  կատարվում ա անձնագրում ազգանունը փոխելու միջոցով:

Ավելին, առաջին գրառման մեջ զգացողությունների, փոխել բայց չներկայանալու, չփոխել բայց ներկայանալու, ու սենց բաների մասին մասին խոսք բացարձակ չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարդացի ու մեջբերում եմ
> 
> 
> 
> Անձնագիր բառը գրված չի, բայց «երբ ամուսնանալիս կինը փոխում է ազգանունը՝ վերցնելով ամուսնու ազգանունը» արտահայտությունը բնականաբար ենթադրում ա ազգանունը պաշտոնապես փոխելը, որ  կատարվում ա անձնագրում ազգանունը փոխելու միջոցով:
> 
> Ավելին, առաջին գրառման մեջ զգացողությունների, փոխել բայց չներկայանալու, չփոխել բայց ներկայանալու, ու սենց բաների մասին մասին խոսք բացարձակ չկա:


Տրիբուն ձյա ջան, արդեն ներվերս չեն հերիքում  :Jpit: 

Անձնագրի թեման դու մեջ գցեցիր, ասելով, որ էնտեղ հայրանուն էլ չկա: Ես քեզ հիմա հայերենով բացատրում եմ, որ խնդիրն անձնագիրը չի: Արի մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ. մեր շատ սիրելի ընկերոջ ազգանունը անձնագրում գրած է Դերդերյան՝ բյուրոկրատական ապուշության պատճառով, հավանաբար: Ինքը շարունակում է մնալ Տերտերյան: Առիթի դեպքում անձնագրում էլ հավանաբար կփոխի, կսարքի ճիշտ տարբերակով:

Անձնագիրը ընդամենը փաստաթուղթ ա, որը ժամանակակից քաղաքակրթությունում անհրաժեշտ ա: Ու հա, ճիշտ ես, դեպքերի մեծագույն մասում ազգանուն փոխելը հանգում է անձնագրում դա ֆիքսելուն: Բայց անձնագրում լիքը ինֆորմացիա չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում դրա բացակայություն: Օրինակ ֆեյսբուքում հիմա շատ են աղջիկներ (կանայք) ովքեր հանդես են գալիս երկու ազգանունով՝ Էսինչյան-Էնինչյան (մեկը հորական, մեկը ասուսնու): Առնվազն մի քանիսի դեպքում վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ անձնագրով իրանք գրվում են ՄԻ ազգանունով, բայց հրապարակային հանդես են գալիս երկուսով:

Գիտեմ դեպքեր, որ մարդը անձնագրով ազգանուն չի փոխել, բայց հանդես է գալիս այլ ազգանունով: Հաճախ դրանք էն դեպքերն են, երբ մարդը համոզված է, որ ինքը հին տոհմից է սերվում, բայց չի կարողանում դա հիմնավորել, որ բյուրոկրատական մարմինները հրաժարվում են փոխել, անձնագրում գրել: Դա էդ մարդկանց չի խանգարում հրապարակային հանդես գալ Խոռխոռունի, Գնունի ու այլ ազգանուններով, իսկ երբ գնում են բանկից փող ստանալու, ներկայացնում այլ ազգանունով անձնագիրը, ազգանուն, որը իրանց համար ձևական իդենտիֆիկատոր ա, ինչպես անձնագրի սերիան, ու դա իրանք իրենցը չեն համարում:

Օրինակներն ըստ այդմ կարելի ա անվերջ թվարկել: Ու նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ էս վերջին անիմաստ «բանավեճն» առաջացավ քո բերած անիմաստ օրինակից, որ հիմա անձնագրում հայրանուն չեն գրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այ մուտիլովշիկ, համ ինձ ես խառնում, համ էլ մնացածին: Իրեք էջ մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց ազգանունը փոխելուց են խոսում, նույնիկս հարակաից բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուքներն են քննարկում, դու կախվել ես իմ բերած հայրանունի օրինակից:  

Երևույթի մասին կարծիքս ես ուզու՞մ - մնե պո ֆիգ  :LOL:  Ով ինչ ազգանուն ուզում վերցնի, գրի, փոխի, զգա, ցեղատոհմավորվի ու ֆեյսբույքում գրառումներ անի: Բայց որ օրենքը տան իմ ձեռքը բոլոր թուրքական արմատներով ազգանուները  - Ղարագյոզյան, Բոյախչյան, Դոլմաչյան, Բոյաջյան, Փոստանջյան - պարտադիր կարգով կհայաֆիկացնեմ, կսարքեմ Սևաչյան, Ներկարարյան, և այլն: Արա, բա որ մեկի ազգանունը Նալբանդյան լինի, նա ո՞նց կարա հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ կարգավորի: Փոխել Պայտարարյան ....

----------


## Chuk

> Այ մուտիլովշիկ, համ ինձ ես խառնում, համ էլ մնացածին: Իրեք էջ մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց ազգանունը փոխելուց են խոսում, նույնիկս հարակաից բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուքներն են քննարկում, դու կախվել ես իմ բերած հայրանունի օրինակից:


Դրա համար էլ ես իմ՝ ըստ էության գրառումը սկսել էի սենց.




> Թեմայում քննարկվող ուղղություններից մեկը բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուկն էր, կամ, այսպես ասեմ,* հարցի տեխնիկական կողմը: Իմ համար էս հարցում էդ ունի խիստ երկրորդական նշանակություն:* Այսինքն եթե նոր ձևավորվող ընտանիքում կա համոզմունք, որ դա ճիշտ է, լավ է, ապա մի քանի թղթաբանական խնդրի միջով անցնելը առանձապես բարդ բան չի: Առանց դրա էլ ենք բազմիցս անիմաստ թղթաբանական պրոցեդուրաներով անցնում, սկզբունքային հարցի համար, 1, 2, 10 նման պրոցեդուրայով անցնելը հաստատ խոչընդոտ չի լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քաղաքացիություն փոխելն ավելի ակտուալ ա քան ազգանուն փոխելը… Արշիլ Գորկին էլ ա ազգանունը փոխել… հետո՞… շատ հրեաներ հրեական ազգանուն չունեն բայց հրեա են… 
> 
> ամուսնուդ ազգանունը փոխելուց չի որ կարա "վտանգ"լինի… արդեն եթե օտարի հետ ես ամուսնանում, անունն արդեն մնում ա ձևականություն…





> Թիթիզ բան է կարծել, որ ազգանունը պահպանելը կարող է օգնել եսը պահպանելուն։ Շատ մարդիկ իրենց եսը կորցնում են նույնիսկ առանց ամուսնանալու էլ։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել այն տղամարդկանց մասին, ովքեր պահպանել են իրենց ազգանունը, նույնիսկ կնոջն էլ են տվել այն, բայց դրա հետ մեեկտեղ կորցրել են իրենց եսը...
> Մարդու անհատականությանմասին խոսում է ոչ թե նրա ազգանունը, այլ գործերը։ 
> Իսկ եթե մտածում ես, որ ամուսնանալուց քեզ ստրկության ես մատնում, էլ ինչու՞ ես ամուսնանում։
> 
> 
> Պետք է մտածել ոչ թե այն մասին, թե ինչ է ուզում ամուսինը։ Այստեղ ավելի կարևոր է, թե *ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը*։ Հարցրեք Տրիբունի կնոջը. նա շատ ավելի լավ կբացատրի, քան ես։
> Ամենակարևորն այստեղ հետևյալն է.
> ա) Հարցը քննարկող տղամարդկանցից կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով երջանիկ կլիներ, եթե իր երեխաներն իրենց մոր ազգանունը կրեին։ Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով սրտանց առաջարկել է կնոջն այդ տարբերակը։
> բ) Հարցը քննարկող կանանց մեջ կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով իր սրտում չէր ցանկանա, որ տղամարդկանց տվածս հարցն իրականություն լիներ։





> Տրիբուն ձյա ջան, արդեն ներվերս չեն հերիքում 
> 
> Անձնագրի թեման դու մեջ գցեցիր, ասելով, որ էնտեղ հայրանուն էլ չկա: Ես քեզ հիմա հայերենով բացատրում եմ, որ խնդիրն անձնագիրը չի: Արի մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ. մեր շատ սիրելի ընկերոջ ազգանունը անձնագրում գրած է Դերդերյան՝ բյուրոկրատական ապուշության պատճառով, հավանաբար: Ինքը շարունակում է մնալ Տերտերյան: Առիթի դեպքում անձնագրում էլ հավանաբար կփոխի, կսարքի ճիշտ տարբերակով:
> 
> Անձնագիրը ընդամենը փաստաթուղթ ա, որը ժամանակակից քաղաքակրթությունում անհրաժեշտ ա: Ու հա, ճիշտ ես, դեպքերի մեծագույն մասում ազգանուն փոխելը հանգում է անձնագրում դա ֆիքսելուն: Բայց անձնագրում լիքը ինֆորմացիա չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում դրա բացակայություն: Օրինակ ֆեյսբուքում հիմա շատ են աղջիկներ (կանայք) ովքեր հանդես են գալիս երկու ազգանունով՝ Էսինչյան-Էնինչյան (մեկը հորական, մեկը ասուսնու): Առնվազն մի քանիսի դեպքում վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ անձնագրով իրանք գրվում են ՄԻ ազգանունով, բայց հրապարակային հանդես են գալիս երկուսով:
> 
> Գիտեմ դեպքեր, որ մարդը անձնագրով ազգանուն չի փոխել, բայց հանդես է գալիս այլ ազգանունով: Հաճախ դրանք էն դեպքերն են, երբ մարդը համոզված է, որ ինքը հին տոհմից է սերվում, բայց չի կարողանում դա հիմնավորել, որ բյուրոկրատական մարմինները հրաժարվում են փոխել, անձնագրում գրել: Դա էդ մարդկանց չի խանգարում հրապարակային հանդես գալ Խոռխոռունի, Գնունի ու այլ ազգանուններով, իսկ երբ գնում են բանկից փող ստանալու, ներկայացնում այլ ազգանունով անձնագիրը, ազգանուն, որը իրանց համար ձևական իդենտիֆիկատոր ա, ինչպես անձնագրի սերիան, ու դա իրանք իրենցը չեն համարում:
> 
> Օրինակներն ըստ այդմ կարելի ա անվերջ թվարկել: Ու նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ էս վերջին անիմաստ «բանավեճն» առաջացավ քո բերած անիմաստ օրինակից, որ հիմա անձնագրում հայրանուն չեն գրում:


Արյա՜, միտք ա, ո՞նց չէի ֆայմել  :Think:  կարելի ա հրապարակայնորեն Չերազ գրվել, առանց անձնագրում փոխելու: Տատս զատո կուրախանա:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2014), Chuk (31.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արյա՜, միտք ա, ո՞նց չէի ֆայմել  կարելի ա հրապարակայնորեն Չերազ գրվել, առանց անձնագրում փոխելու: Տատս զատո կուրախանա:


Իհարկե՛ կարելի ա  :Smile:  Բայց ես քո տեղը լինեի, կշարունակեի Իշխանյան գրվել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ֆորումի նիկերն ավելի շատ բան են ասում օգտագերերի/մարդու մասին քան իրանց իսկական անունները… նենց որ շատ ոգևորվել ու առանձնապես մեծ նշանակությունն չարժե տալ անուն փոխելուն…

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.11.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արյա՜, միտք ա, ո՞նց չէի ֆայմել  կարելի ա հրապարակայնորեն Չերազ գրվել, առանց անձնագրում փոխելու: Տատս զատո կուրախանա:


ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳըլն ավելի ա քեզ սազում քա Չարազը կամ Իշխանյանը… նույնիսկ Բյուրակնը…

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2014)

----------


## Universe

Իմ կինը Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի է: Ամուսնությունից հետո ազգանունը փոխել է իմ ազգանվամբ: Ռուսաստանի նման բյուրոկրատ ու անփույթ երկրում նույնիսկ դա խոչընդոտ չի առաջացրել,ք անի որ ամեն ինչ արել ենք խստագույն կազմակերպվածությամբ:
*Առաջինը*. Միշտ անհրաժեշտա ցանկացած փաստաթղթի հետ կցել զագսի թուղթը /եթե այդ փաստաթղթում առկա է կնոջս հին ազգանունը, ապա ըստ օրենքի նրանք պետք է դա վավեր ընդունեն, քանի որ կցված է համապատասխան փաստաթուղթ/.
*Երկրորդ*. Բանկերում, աշխատավայրում և գրեթե ամեն տեղ լրացվում է նույն դիմում-խնդրանքը, որում նույն ձևաչափով նշվում է ազգանվան փոխելու պատճառը, և խնդրանք , փաստաթղթերում ուղղում մտցնելու մասին, որը կատարել ենք նույն օրինակով՝ բոլոր անհրաժեշտ հաստատություններում:
*Երրորդ.* Օրենքի բացթողումների մասին եմ ուզում խոսել: Որ այն երկրներում, որտեղ գոյություն ունի զագռանպասպորտ /քաղաքացիական անձնագրից բացի/, շատ մեծ բացթողում են արել: Զագրանով կարող ես գնալ ու այլ երկրում օրինակ ապառիկով հեռախոս գնել , ինչը ուղղակիորեն թյուրիմացություն եմ համարում, քանի որ տվյալ անձի մասին ոչինչ չկա օտարերկրյա բազայում, նույնը թեկուզ Եւրոպայում, կամ Հայաստանում՝ միևնույն է: Կնոջս հետ իր հին ազգանվամբ անձնագրով երկու անգամ հատել ենք սահմանն ու եկել երևան, սակայն փաստացի տվյալ մարդը լքելով իր երկիրը օրինապես գտնվում է դեռևս իր երկրում /քաոս/.

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր փոխողներին նախապես հաշվարկել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթային գործարքները, քանի որ, եթե փոխում ես ազգանունդ ու բանկում ավանդ ունես ներդրած, կամ վարկ ես վերցրել, ապա այդ պարագայում *մեկա* քաշքշոցա լինելու /դրանից դժվարա խուսափելը/, առավելևս, եթե ցանկանում ես վարկ վերցնել, արդեն ազգանունդ փոխել ես, ու իրենք զապրոս են անում քո աշխատանքային ստաժը ստուգելու համար: Դա գնա գալիս եմ խնդիրա դառնում, անհրաժեշտ է պարտադիր պենսիոննի ֆոնդումել ի սկզբանե փոխել, քանի որ բոլոր երկրներում էլ /կարծում եմ/ իրանց բազան ամենաուշնա թարմեցվում:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.11.2014), Տրիբուն (06.11.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Իմ ազգանունը վերջին 4 տարին միայն ազգանուն չէ : Ինձ ավելի հաճախ դիմում եմ ազգանվամբ քան անվամբ : Երբեմ մոռանում եմ ինչ էր անունս  :LOL:   Նման պայմաններում ես չեմ պատկերացնում կկարողանամ արդյոք ազգանունս փոխել ամուսնանալուց հետո  :Think:  Դե իհարկե եթե ամուսինս ցանկանա և դա կարևոր լինի նրա համար կփոխեմ , բայց ինձ իմանալով դժվար ես ամուսնանամ մեկի հետ ում համար էական կլինի ես կրում եմ նրա ազգանունը թե ոչ : Ազգանունը վերցնելով չի ապացուցվում  կամ չափվում սերը : Էլ չեմ ասում , որ ես ինքս մայրիկիս ազգանունն եմ կրում և կցանկանայի հետագայում երեխաներիցս մեկը ևս լիներ Մուսյուկ :

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Ես չեմ փոխի։

----------

Մուշու (09.11.2014)

----------


## My World My Space

Ինձ համար ամուսնանալիս ազգանունը փոխելը պարզապես բրուտալ ցանկություն չէր, ուղղակի իմ խորին համոզմամբ ճիշտ է, երբ ընտանիքը կրում է միևնույն ազգանունը:
Կինս ընդունեց էս կարծիքս առանց մարտական տրամադրվածության, և վերջին պահին, զագսի դիմում տալուց, ես լուռ նշեցի, որ մենք մնում ենք ամենքս մեր ազգանունով...  :Jpit:

----------

Universe (10.11.2014), Աթեիստ (10.11.2014), Մուշու (10.11.2014)

----------

